# برنامج العاشرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتبها مجدى نجيب وهبة الأربعاء, 16 ديسمبر 2009 11:08 *


لقد شكك البعض حينما كتبنا أن برنامج العاشرة مساءًا تحول إلى منبر رئيسى للإرهاب و التطرف فى مصر ، كما تحولت هذه القناة إلى بوق لجماعة الأخوان المسلمين ، و دللنا على ذلك أنه عند ظهور قضية ما ملحة على الرأى العام ، تقوم مقدمة البرنامج منى الشاذلى بتحويل دفة القضية لتقديم و تلميع الفكر الأخوانى لكى تفرضه على المجتمع المصرى بأعتباره فكر سياسي مستنير ، فتقوم بعناية فائقة بأختيار ضيوفها من نجوم الأخوان مثل الدكتور " حمدى حسن " و " البلتاجى " و " حسين أبراهيم " و " الكتاتنى " و غيرهم من الضيوف الذين سيشاركون فى الحوار ، بل و يتم تحديد المداخلات التليفونية و كأننا فى تمثيلية درامية و تصل قمة الأستهزاء بالمشاهد لهذا البرنامج أن يدور أثناء الحوار المتفق عليه سابقاً مع شركاء الكفاح من كوادر الأخوان و أشهرهم " جمال زهران " و " عبود " و " حمدين الصباحى " ثلاثى أضواء الفضائيات المثير 
و اللافت للنظر حتى حينما أتفق جميع فئات الشعب على أدانة موقف الجماهير الجزائرية بأعمالهم الغوغائية فى مبارة أم درمان بإدانتهم لإعمال الشغب و التطاول على الجماهير المصرية و نخبة من الشعب المصرى الذين ذهبوا أم درمان لتشجيع المنتخب المصرى فقد تطاول عليهم هؤلاء الغوغائين بمساعدة إعلامهم المضلل و حكومتهم المنفلتة ، حاولت المذيعة المنفلتة منى الشاذلى بالتشكيك فى صدق الواقعة و تسألنا و تسأل الجميع لمصلحة من تعمل هذه الإعلامية فى قناة فضائية ، لتظل تبث سمومها كالأفاعى ضد الوطن .... حتى لو حاولت أظهار بعض القضايا التى تهم الرأى العام بكونها متعاطفة مع المتضررين ، فهى تجيد فن التلاعب بالألفاظ و توظيف كافة حواسها عن طريق ايحاءات الوجه و الأبتسامة الصفراء التى تغلف وجهها لتكفير البعض لتضليل الرأى العام للفكر الظلامى و للأسف يتم كل ذلك تحت ستار " حرية التعبير و حرية الرأى "... لقد بدا أن ظاهرة الظهورات لأم النور قد أزعجت الفكر الظلامى للمذيعة ، فأسضافت فى أول حلقة لها فى البرنامج الكاتب " يوسف قعيد " العلمانى و السينارست " مدحت بشاى " الرافض لفكرة الظهور و المعروف بأفكاره الصادمة ضد قداسة البابا و الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ، حتى عندما أختارت بعض الأتصالات العشوائية للحوار حول الظاهرة وقد بدأت فى محاولة الأيحاء بأنه مجرد وهم يعيش داخل وجدان و فكر الشعب المسيحى الذى ربما قد يتحول إلى ظاهرة قد يصدقها البعض منا و فى نفس الحلقة قامت المذيعة بالأتصال على الهواء مباشرة تليفونياً بالدكتور " خالد منتصر" حيث أفاد بأن هذه الظاهرة لا تحدث إلا فى فصول الشتاء حيث يفسرها بشحنات كهربائية تتلامس ببعضها لتسبب ظاهرة الضوء و قد تناسى الدكتور خالد منتصر أن ظاهرة الشحنات الكهربائية فى الفضاء تحدث نتيجة أصطدام السحب و يصاحبها سقوط أمطار ، و نسمى هذه الظاهرة بالبرق و الرعد ، ثم أفصح الدكتور خالد منتصر عن ظاهرة مماثلة و هى الحفر على جذع شجرة بأستخدام لفظ " الجلالة " و جلس بعيداً هذا الشخص الذى قام بعملية الحفر على الشجرة لمراقبة ما يحدث فوجد أن الشجرة تحولت إلى مزار للعامة من المسلمين و قد وصفه البعض بالظاهرة الأعجازية التى تضاف للمعتقدات الإسلامية و هو تشبية غير موفق لكاتب يحترمه جميع أبناء الشعب المصرى !!!
و لم تكتفى المذيعة بتلك الحلقة ففى حلقة أخرى بدات أن هناك أصرار من سيادتها على التجريح و الأستهزاء بهذه الظاهرة الروحانية فواصلت بث سمومها فى البرنامج المقدم مساء يوم 14 ديسمبر 2009 و حتى يحقق البرنامج أهدافه و لا تتهم بالطائفية قامت بأستضافة بعض المواطنين الأقباط الذين أكدوا ظهور الحمام النورانى يصاحبها ظهور أم النور و هى تجول حول قباب الكنيسة فى شكل نورانى رائع يعجز الأنسان عن تفسيره إلا أن يرفع إيديه إلى السماء ليصلى " المجد لله " و لم تهدأ المذيعة إلا بعد أن أستضافت ثلاثة متأسلمين بل متطرفين و ليسوا إسلاميين الذين سخروا من ظهورات أم النور ، أحدهم قال أن هناك كشاف ليزر كلما سلط الضوء على قباب الكنيسة صرخ الأقباط و هللو للرب و تناسى هذا الكاذب أن أشعة الليزر يصاحبها خط ضوء من بداية المصباح حتى نهاية الشعاع ، ثم أستضافت مسلم أخر يرتدى جلباب ، و يبدو على وجه الشراسة و العنف قال " دى حركات أحنا فهمينها فالجماعة دول " يقصد الأقباط " بيحاولوا يعملوا هذه التمثيليات حتى تتحول هذه الأكاذيب إلى ظاهرة ثم مزار للكنيسة يتم الأحتفال بها سنوياً ؟!!
ثم أستضاف البرنامج صبى قال بأسلوب ساخرأنه هو و صديقه " محمد" الذين قاموا بتطيرالحمام مما جعل الأقباط يهللون و يهيصون و تناسى المخادع الصغير إن الحمام الذى يطلقه هو و صديقه سيد لن يطير على قبة الكنيسة و إذا دفعوا به للطيران فهو لن يكون إلا مجرد نقطة سوداء تطير فى السماء و ليست حمامة نورانية يشاهدها الجميع ، و بعد ذلك عادت المذيعة لمواصلة تقديم الحلقة عن هدم المبانى بقرار من المحافظ فى حى مدينة نصر منطقة " عزبة الهجانة " و واصلت المذيعة بعد ذلك برنامجها بعد أن بثت سمومها عبر البرنامج الوهابى و الملاكى الذى يطلق عليه العاشرة مساءًا ، و التى كان يجب أن تغيره إلى برنامج " العاسرة و سموم الأفاعى " و ننصحك أيتها المذيعة بمواصلة البحث عن أخبار " أسماعيل هنية " شريك النضال أو أخبار " نصر الله " الشهير بحسن فشنك أو أخبار "ملاللى إيران و التوغل الفارسى فى الأنظمة العربية " و ياريت ترحمينا و تكفى عن هذه المرواغات ... و التحريض ... و زرع الفتن الطائفية و تنزعى عن وجهك هذه الكراهية و الحقد ضد أقباط مصر !!!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*

قال المسيح عنها وعن امثالها

Matt 13:13 ​​​......... لأَنَّهُمْ مُبْصِرِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَسَامِعِينَ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُونَ. ​
​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*

هى عموما اتكشفت 

قد ايه متعصبه 

لكن ده العادى متعودين على كده 

شكرااااااااااااا ابن الملك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*

يا سبحان الله شخصية غريبة
ربنا يهدى​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*

بس هيه جميله ازى تقول كده


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*



ماريو ايهاب قال:


> بس هيه جميله ازى تقول كده


 
يا عزيزى .. كنت احترمها جدا فى الاول لحد ما عرفت الحقيقة بنفسى

1- محبتها الشديدة للاخوان المسلمين
2- موضوع لقائها مع البابا ( لاحظ كلامها هتلاقيها متحاملة على الاقباط جدا )
3- موضوع ظهور العدرا ( كانت المتصلة تقولها انا شوفت نور عظيم .. ترد منى يمكن نجم مش شرط ظهور )

ده رابط لقاء منى الشاذلى مع البابا ( لاحظ التعصب فى كلامها فى موضوع الخانكة وغيرها )
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108248


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*

ربنا يشفيها من جهلها

ميرسى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*

تعصب مني الشاذلي ظهر لجميع بطريقة واضحة في اتصال الدكتور خالد منتصر ، عندما اخبرها بالخدعة الاسلامية التي رسم فيها شخص صور النخيل او الشجر على هيئة كلمة ( لا اله الا الله ) وقال لها ان الرسام اعترف بأنه رسم هذه الصورة وخدع بها الناس البسطاء ، فقامت هي تدافع عن الصورة وقالت انها رأت الصورة وهي صورة حقيقية وليست مرسومة ، فلم يستطع خالد منتصر الا ان يضحك بصوت مرتفع ويكرر ملحوظته انها ليست معجزة ولا يحزنون .

فلماذا تدافع عن الخزعبلات الاسلامية وتنكر الحقائق التي يشاهدها الجميع برؤي العين امامهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

متعصبه لابعد الحدود 
ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*احنا عارفين انها متعصبة من زمان من ساعة ما كانت

مستضيفة الطفليم ماريو واندروا

وقعدت تقولهم ايه يعنى لما تحفظوا القرأن وتدخلوا تمتحنوا دين اسلامى*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (18 ديسمبر 2009)

دى حركات أحنا فهمينها فالجماعة دول " يقصد الأقباط " بيحاولوا يعملوا هذه التمثيليات حتى تتحول هذه الأكاذيب إلى ظاهرة ثم مزار للكنيسة يتم الأحتفال بها سنوياً ؟!!
طول عمرهم بيزيفوا الحقائق حاجة مش جديدة بالرغم من رد السما ......ربنا ينور عنيهم​ 
*احنا عارفين انها متعصبة من زمان من ساعة ما كانت

مستضيفة الطفليم ماريو واندروا

وقعدت تقولهم ايه يعنى لما تحفظوا القرأن وتدخلوا تمتحنوا دين اسلامى*......​عندك حق تاسونى 
هل يقدر شخص يقولها احفظى اجزاء من الانجيل!!!
ربنا يسامحهم ويستخدمهم بدون ارادتهم​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ممممممممم

اعتقد انه ليس تطرف

اعتقد انه خلاف في الراي

بس انا باخد عليها انها استضافت محمد عماره و قالت لما بتسمع الراجل دا بتعرف قد ايه هوا سمح و الاسلام برؤيته سمح جدا

لكن يا جماعه مش معني انه اي حد اختلف مع وجهه النظر يكون متطرفا

عموما الايام هتكشف لنا

تقبلوا تحياتي و ارجو سعه الصدر 

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: برنامج العاسرة مساءا .. للمتطرفة منى الشاذلى*



ماريو ايهاب قال:


> بس هيه جميله ازى تقول كده


 

انا اعرف انه يوجد غير محجبات و لا يصلون مع ذلك هات لهم كلمه مسيحيين اقسم ليكم بطنهم بتتقلب باللفظ انا مش بهزر

و مع ذلك احنا مجتمع المفروض ليبرالي و فيه كل التيارات 

و شكرا


----------

